# best adhesive for mirror to plywood?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
the No More Nails should work just fine. 
glue it all down, leave flat on a level surface a day (overnight) to allow plenty of time for the glue to set tight.
i advise NOT using gorilla glue in this case. it foams up. but it's great for other situations.

DM


----------



## chloe761 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!
Well, that's what I though about the No More Nails, but I tried it and let it dry over night, but it did not hold?? Maybe because of the give in the plywood?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm, my fault for assuming No More Nails is pretty much the same as PL Construction Adhesive.....
i've never used NMN before. i use tons of PL though... good stuff..... try that.
or maybe some floor tile adhesive. that's pretty strong stuff too. test the different glues on scrap pieces first.
not sure what weights are being applied to this setup and how. do you have pics you could post? it might help.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How big is this thing?


----------



## chloe761 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mirror 20" x 24" onto 1/4" plywood 28" x 32" surrounded by small stone tiles and framed with a small moulding.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm, that surprises me that the NMN did not hold well. maybe it was an old tube or had been frozen?
that's not that much weight..... 
did it slide off? or just not hold at all?

DM


----------



## chloe761 (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe my husband said it held at first when he lifted it up but a couple of seconds later it let go.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The glass companies around here use a product called 'mirror mastic'. It's black and goopy. It's seems to stick better than liquid nails type products. You might want to check with a local glass shop and see if they can hook you up with some.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## chloe761 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. It was very helpful and appreciated!
I have heard of that mirror mastic in my research and will definately try to find some when I do this project again, which I will shortly because it is turning out absolutely beautiful!
We used the Omni Grip last night for the mirror and tiles and it seems to be doing the job. Through my research however I read about a very lengthy drying time with this product so I will let it sit until Sat. and check it out then before grouting and securing the moulding. The reviews advised not using this product on floor tiles or anywhere in direct heat, so I should be safe with this product.
I did learn a valuable lesson through all of this, and from navigating this site....to not assume the sales people know what they are talking about. I will be sure to research project subject matter here, before starting my next project!
Thanks again for all of your help!'
I will drop a line on the weekend and let you know how the product held.


----------

